# Ok I was bored



## choc0thrax (Sep 25, 2005)

Listening to soem new clips from Brian Tylers The Greatest Game Ever played score which comes out soon. 5 emoticons to the first person who can go to http://www.briantyler.com/audioclips.html and tell me what score the first clip for the greatest game is ripping off. 8)


----------



## Aaron Sapp (Sep 25, 2005)

Land Before Time :?:


----------



## choc0thrax (Sep 25, 2005)

Nope. Hopefully i'm not crazy and the clip does sound like the score i'm thinking of. :o


----------



## Stephen Rees (Sep 26, 2005)

Definitely reminds me of James Horner. I can see why Aaron said 'Land Before Time'. I'd say a mix of 'Cocoon' and 'Land before Time'.

Incidentally you can hear some clips from Horner's new score from 'The Legend of Zorro' here...........

http://www.soundtrack.net/features/article/?id=163

Ole!

Stephen


----------



## Brian Ralston (Sep 26, 2005)

I've always liked "Legends of The Fall". :wink:


----------



## PaulR (Sep 26, 2005)

Don't know - but the changes are used a lot. Sounds a little in the style of James Newton Howard in some ways or an obscure Elfman film of which I can't remember the name. Something about snow, an abandoned aircraft full of money and Billy Bob Thornton. :idea:


----------



## Ed (Sep 26, 2005)

Brian Ralston said:


> I've always liked "Legends of The Fall". :wink:


I bought Last of the Mohekains (sp?) because I thought it was Legends of The Fall. I was mostly disapointed. 

Ed


----------



## choc0thrax (Sep 26, 2005)

Brian Ralston said:


> I've always liked "Legends of The Fall". :wink:



Brian wins! :!: :!: :twisted: :!: :!: And there you go, your 5 emoticons, don't spend them all in one place!


----------



## PaulR (Sep 26, 2005)

choc0thrax said:


> Brian Ralston said:
> 
> 
> > I've always liked "Legends of The Fall". :wink:
> ...



Yeah - but who did Horner get it from?


----------



## choc0thrax (Sep 26, 2005)

PaulR said:


> choc0thrax said:
> 
> 
> > Brian Ralston said:
> ...



I'm not sure. Maybe Horner turned off the recycle bin for a while and wrote soemthing originalish? Or maybe he ripped off some film score I never heard.


----------



## PaulR (Sep 26, 2005)

I'm not sure. Maybe Horner turned off the recycle bin for a while and wrote soemthing originalish? Or maybe he ripped off some film score I never heard.[/quote]

Hehehe. OK Choco - I'll come out to play for a while as this music I'm doing is boring the crap out of me.

Why did you particularly pick out this piece of music? This kind of stuff is what you hear all the the time for certain types of cinema. I don't get it.

Or perhaps I'm irritated that Brian got it and I didn't. :twisted:


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Sep 26, 2005)

Why did they bother to make a movie about hair attachments?


----------



## Rob Elliott (Sep 26, 2005)

Hey,

Who knows what the double time instrument is on "Duel". Sounds like a percussion instrument at times - others a 'scratching mandolin' (muted) :?: 

Nice kinetic energy.

Rob


----------



## choc0thrax (Sep 26, 2005)

I picked this out because while there are similar scores to legends of the fall this really jumped out at me as being a little too similar. Sounds like a very good score but I don't think I could get it without constantly thinking of the wonderful Legends of the fall. I like the end title overture and maybe it's my imagination but a little past half way it sounds a lot like the first track from Williams the lost world...but just a little. 8)


----------



## choc0thrax (Sep 26, 2005)

Rob it sounds like someone on speed with a banjo to me but I could be very wrong. 8)


----------



## Herman Witkam (Sep 26, 2005)

choc0thrax said:


> I picked this out because while there are similar scores to legends of the fall this really jumped out at me as being a little too similar.



Well if Horner keeps using the same material why can't others use it too :-P

He's not that original himself (see his score for Aliens to hear him almost literally ripping off a theme from Aram Khachaturian's Gayaneh suite)


----------



## choc0thrax (Sep 26, 2005)

Yes I am well aware that Horner is the king of self plagiarism.


----------



## lux (Sep 28, 2005)

I like Horner.


----------



## choc0thrax (Sep 28, 2005)

I like him as well.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Sep 28, 2005)

So does he, if he respects him enough to plagiarize from himself.


----------



## José Herring (Sep 28, 2005)

Hey I'd be stealing from myself too if one of my scores made me 25mil. I'd be writing that for the rest of my life. I say steal away. Worked for Mozart and Brahms and Wagner and Strauss and...... you get the point.

Jose


----------



## PaulR (Sep 29, 2005)

josejherring said:


> Hey I'd be stealing from myself too if one of my scores made me 25mil. I'd be writing that for the rest of my life. I say steal away. Worked for Mozart and Brahms and Wagner and Strauss and...... you get the point.
> 
> Jose



Yes - and this is why Hollywood is now having a mini financial crisis on it's hands. 

The quality of films is dropping away and has done for some time now - they are remaking and rehashing films done years ago over and over again. Something will break soon.


----------



## José Herring (Sep 29, 2005)

Hollywood has always rehashed old stories. That's nothing new. The reason they are crashing is because the system keeps hiring old hacks long after they've stopped delivering anything that useful. It's the quality of movies that has suffered. Mostly due to the inability of this town to ever consider new people.

But hold on. There's a few good ones coming out and when they make money people will want to make quality movies again. I say there's only so many superhero movies one can make before they start to tank. I think we're catching on here slowly but surely. This fall looks awesome for the movies. And, winter even better. And hopefully God willing I can land my first really high quality film this season. Lord knows I need it.

Jose


----------



## PaulR (Sep 29, 2005)

josejherring said:


> Hollywood has always rehashed old stories. That's nothing new. The reason they are crashing is because the system keeps hiring old hacks long after they've stopped delivering anything that useful. It's the quality of movies that has suffered. Mostly due to the inability of this town to ever consider new people.
> 
> And hopefully God willing I can land my first really high quality film this season. Lord knows I need it.
> Jose



Well I hope you get one. One of the worst things Hollywood did was to disband the studio system.


----------

